# New owner of a CW 45.



## tommybritt (Jan 21, 2009)

After a lot of research and thought, I finally decided on a CC pistol for personal protection. I went today to my local gun shop and purchased a Kahr CW 45. I looked at several different guns, from several brands of 1911's, Springer XD's, Glock's and many others.

However, when I picked up this Kahr, it just felt right. I've heard several people say that the main way you pick your CC weapon is by feel, but, I never believed it until I felt this Kahr. I checked all kinds of reviews on it, with 90% good at what I looked at, and I was sold.

I just thought I'd share that with ya'll. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Be sure and give a range report on accuracy, reliability.

I carried a P-45 for quite a while, and it was both accurate and reliable, but it took a lot of practice to learn to shoot it well.


----------



## rickit (Jul 4, 2008)

have one i bought 4 weeks ago and havent had a chance to shoot it yet fits my hand great


----------



## tommybritt (Jan 21, 2009)

Finally had a chance to shoot it Sunday and put about 50 rounds through it. A friend of mine and I shot it out at his house, aiming at a target at about 15 yards. It shot a little low, but when we finally figured out aiming corrections on that, it shot fairly accurate.

No failure to feeds/fires, and the recoil wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be, so it was easy to get back on target. I also LOVE that smooth trigger pull. There was no staging, just one loooong, smooth pull then ...BANG!

I am very pleased with this purchase.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

tommybritt said:


> A friend of mine and I shot it out at his house, aiming at a target at about 15 yards. It shot a little low, but when we finally figured out aiming corrections on that, it shot fairly accurate.


It took me a lot of rounds downrange to learn to shoot my P-45 well. The tendency is to anticipate recoil, through that long trigger pull, which in my case, caused me to shoot low-left. I finally moved the target in to 5 yards, sat down, and fired off of a rest, until I had corrected my 'flinch.' When you are shooting through the same hole (approximately) at 5 yards, then you are ready to stand up and shoot freehand, trying to reproduce the mechanics that you just taught yourself. Then, extend your range gradually. I had to repeat this procedure for two or three range sessions, until I built up 'muscle memory' to shoot that gun naturally.

An experienced shooter can develop a flinch without even realizing it, and bench shooting is just one way to correct it. The PM45 is a likely candidate for making anyone develop one, but you can beat it with a reasoned approach, and plenty of practice ammo.

EDITED TO ADD: Also worth mentioning is that all the Kahrs I have owned have shot closest to POA with heavy ammo. When I bought the P-45, I initially started out with 185 grain ammo. My POI was 6" below my POA, so I switched to 230 grain, and it shot right on POA.


----------



## paradis1142 (Dec 23, 2008)

lets see some pics


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Todd said:


>


Ditto!!!!!!


----------

